# Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???



## KamiSchami (30. Mai 2006)

hiho, gestern kam mir folgende idee. unser keller wird gerade grundsaniert und die obere ausgleichschicht vom extrich kommt raus. die liegt nur noch lose auf dem estrich, sodass man schöne stücke hat um was zu bauen ... 

ich habe in meinem karten einen hügel aufgeschüttet, vor dem nun die "mauer" hochgezogen werden soll. ich will die stücken schichtweise udn versetzt aufbringen... halt ne trockenmauer (ich glaub das heisst so :? )

gestern meinte ein freund das das wohl nicht so gut sei, wg. der bodenwerte und evtl. kalk ?

soll ich nun weiter aufschichten oder nicht? aso, die mauer steht nicht in der nähe da steiches !!!

ich hoffe ihr versteht wa sich meine.

danke gruss kami

ps: ich komme ursprünglich aus der ddr und da hatten wir nix, daher nehme ich halt sachen die schon da sind !!!


----------



## Haitu (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???*

Hi Kami,

genau, das Teil heißt Trockenmauer.
Was man auch gut machen kann, zwischen die Lagen Erde geben, so wie man es mit Mörtel machen würde. Heißt dann trotzdem immer noch Trockenmauer.
Da passen dann prima Steingartengewächse rein und die Mauer wird bewachsen. Die Pflanzen am bessten gleich bei der Aufschichtung mit einsetzen. 
Sedumarten sind da besonders gut geeignet.
Wegen dem Kalk mach dir man keine Sorgen, dass ist eine vernachlässigbare Größe.
Im Übrigen habe ich schon mit Leuten aus der ehemaligen DDR zusammengearbeitet, auf Montage. Absolut taffe Leute wenn es darum geht Umwege zu denken. Not macht eben erfinderisch und ist bei uns Westlern nicht so ausgeprägt.
Für jemanden der das noch nicht oft gemacht hat ist es einfacher wenn er die Mauer so baut, dass sie sich in Richtung Erdreich anlehnt und die Sole etwas dicker macht. Wie in der Zeichnung etwa.


----------



## KamiSchami (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???*

hi, danke für deine antwort.... gruss kami

ps: irgendwie wusst eich das du dich äussern würdest. du hast ja zu allem gute anleitung und beschreibungen auf lager !!!! hab schon viel von dir auch im anderen forum gelesen !!!  soll natürlich nicht heissen, das die anderen hier keine guten tipps haben !!!


----------



## jochen (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???*

Hallo Kami,

sehr wichtig ist das du im unteren Bereich deiner Trockenmauer eine Art Drainageschicht aus größeren Steinen, oder am besten Ziegelscherben zwischen Erdreich und Mauer einbringst.
Steingartenpflanzen mögen keine Staunässe, sie drohen ohne Drainage zu verfaulen.

ungefähr so,(hab mir das bild von otto geklaut.. )

 

dann wird es auch mal so... 

 

bin gerade am Erweitern unserer Trockenmauer, aus Diabasgestein

 

unser Grundstück liegt am Hang da bin ich geübt in Gartenmauerbau... 
diese Steine (Granit) wurden mit einen Langholzfahrzeug gesetzt, aber auf Mörtel.

 

und nochmal eine kleine Mauer.

 

viel Spass beim bauen.


----------



## Kalle (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???*

Hallo,

habe zwar noch keine Trockenmauer gebaut, aber bereits öfters gesehn, daß man auch ne Folie da reinlegt. Zwecks ausspülen usw.  

Otto weiß bestimmt was  

gruß

morphantro


----------



## Haitu (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???*

Hi,

bevor wir uns hier ins Unermässliche steigern, sollten wir doch Kami erst einmal fragen, wie hoch er die Mauer denn zu ziehen gedenkt.
Nicht dass er sich da nachher 50cm Hochsicherheitstrakt errichtet.


----------



## KamiSchami (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???*

hi, soll so nen halben meter bis 70 cm hochwerden... gruss kami


----------



## wonti (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???*

Hallo Kami,
geh mal auf meine Seite www.wonti.de dort habe ich meine Trockenmauer beschrieben.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## jochen (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???*

Hallo Otto,


			
				Haitu schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bevor wir uns hier ins Unermässliche steigern,
> Nicht dass er sich da nachher 50cm Hochsicherheitstrakt errichtet.



Sorry wenn das vielleicht ein wenig falsch eingeschätzt worden ist.

Ich wollte in meinen Beitrag einfach nur Kami helfen, und ihm den Tip mit der Drainage schreiben.

Meine Mauer aus Diabas ist auch nur 50cm hoch. 

Die Pflanze sollte etwas Grün in den Beitrag bringen.

 Die anderen Bilder hab ich einfach nur dazu eingestellt, weil ich mal im Forum gelesen habe das man auch Bilder vom Garten einbringen kann  um den Ein- oder Anderen Ideen zu geben die nicht unbedingt zum Teich gehören.


----------



## Haitu (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???*

Hi Jochen,

dein Tipp hat seinen Stellenwert und wenn einer hier mal nach Tipps für Trockenmauer sucht wird er deinen Beitrag finden.

Das mit der Unermesslichkeit sollte eigentlich humorvoll rüberkommen.

Die Frage nach der Höhe von Kamis Trockenmauer hatte etwas damit zu tun, dass die Leute, die ihm Tipps geben möchten einschätzen können ob der Aufwand für den konstruktiven Bauschutz der Höhe angemessen ist.
Ich dachte mir, dass die Mauer nicht hoch sein wird und da braucht er dann auch nicht viel machen. 
Bei 50-70cm Trockenmauer drainiert die sich von selber. In die untersten 20-30cm dann vielleicht keine Erde zwischen die Steine, da kann überschüssiges Wasser dann ablaufen.
Wenn sie höher würde, dann käme auch dein Vorschlag zur Geltung.

Deine Mauern sehen übrigens Spitze aus. Mir persönlich gefällt die Granitmauer am besten wenn du da die Hauswurz (Sempervivum tectorum) einpflanzt, dann sieht die Mauer nach 5 Jahren im Großen so aus wie hier im Kleinen.


----------



## KamiSchami (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???*

hi, danke für die tipps. auf der homepage war ich auch schon, klasse. nun brauch ich nur noch steine... das mit dem estrich mag ich nun doch nichtmerh *ggg*


----------



## Haitu (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Trockenmauer mit Estrichbruchstücken ???*

Hi Kami,

Schweinerei! 
Da reiß ich mir hier den A** auf und du fängst an in "Schön" zu machen.


----------

